# Where to sell pure gold ?



## Noxx (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello my friends !
I used to sell my pure gold nuggets on ebay but I alway sold them about 50$ under the scrap metal value... Is there a place where to sell them for a fair price ? (I'm in Canada)
Thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 19, 2007)

Midwest refineries pays out 94 % for gold they refine with
no other charges like other refineries charge. I no that takes
out the fun of doing it yourself, but 94% is pretty high.
Here is a link, and check out their pictures, they will get
you dreaming about mass quantities of precious metals.
And it shows alot of stuff that you may not think of when
looking for platinum.
http://www.midwestrefineries.com/index.htm
Ebay is tough to deal with and their charges probably add up
to more than the 6% you would loose off spot from this place.
Not to mention the non-paying bidders and all the games that
some people play with Ebay.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello,

If you have a fairly steady amount I can pay you 90% of spot price, you'd have to ship it to me, if you're interested email me and let me know what kind of quantities you'll have and how often.

Thanks,
John


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 1, 2007)

No offense intended, Noxx, but I'm having a little trouble with your terminology. Are they "nuggets" or, are they "pure gold"? I'm probably being picky but, I've always associated nuggets with mining gold. If they are mining "nuggets", they are never pure. About the best nugget gold I have refined was Alaskan placer, which ran about 98%. The lower U.S. nuggets almost always run a lot less. I assume, though, you are talking about stuff you have refined. 

If the stuff is at least 999.5 Fine and, if there's no lead in it, you might be able to sell it for spot to a jeweler that casts his own jewelry. At the present market, he's probably paying about $4 over market for the pure gold (casting grain) he's using. If he's interested and, if he's smart, he'll get a torch and a melting dish and melt it in front of you. He can usually tell the purity by the way it melts and the way it looks when it has cooled. Also, he'll look for discoloration - usually red - after it cools. He may run it through his rolls to check for brittleness. Certain impurities, such as only 5 ppm of lead, can cause the gold to be brittle. If you didn't use sulfuric at the end of the aqua regia process, there's a good chance you have lead in your gold, considering the type parts that you're running. If you didn't use aqua regia on your gold, its not going to be 999.5 Fine. Anyway, if it meets his standards, he'll buy it. Also, he probably won't mess with anything less than an ounce, or two, or more.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 1, 2007)

By gold nuggets, I mean pure gold beads. Sorry, my english is not perfect . I'm pretty sure I can get +99% purity with Aqua Regia. But I purchaced Butyl Diglyme and I'm able to get 99.99% purity :lol: 

I always use Aqua Regia. And process gold two times. I already asked to jewelers but they don't trust me. They don't imagine someone like me can get pure gold... :roll: 

Thanks for the infos.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 2, 2007)

Can you provide a some info on the Butyl Diglyme? I'm not familiar with it.

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris,

Here's the general idea of how it works.

http://www.ferro.com/Our+Products/Fine+Chemicals/Products+and+Markets/Gold+Recovery/

I've got more detailed info if you are interested.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 2, 2007)

Check my post in the "Wanted" category on BDG


----------



## darkelf2x1 (Apr 7, 2007)

most jewelers that make their own jewelery will buy for 95% but try to find their price source... some will use a lower price to con you...

others are very paranoid and will make you pay for assaying just so that they will have some peace of mind about the product

the jeweler i sell to trusts me so he asks no questions unless theres something strange... like the precisely measured 1 gram nuggets - wanted to know which refiner i got it from ... did it my self


----------



## dwt9999 (Sep 18, 2007)

Has anyone delt with http://www.usgoldbuyers.com/ ?

I ran across them in a search, they advertise buying at approx $34.05/dwt if you have at least 5oz. That is about $680.00 oz. Not Bad!

But like I said I just ran across it and wanted to see if the more experienced members have delt with them?


Thanks

Lewis


----------



## jewelerdave (Oct 19, 2007)

I am always happy to pick up gold for use in our castings and manufacture. 
Prices vary depending on how much you have but most often I do about 95% if I can, otherwise if I am in a pinch I can get it for $5 over spot.


David 

970 227 5177


----------



## scrapman1077 (Nov 10, 2007)

You all need to look at Kitco.com
Noxx, they are in Canada, they also have a US office.
at this time I get 97% for my gold.


----------

